

LaTeX on Blogger - mnnttl
http://mnnttl.blogspot.com/2011/02/latex-on-blogger.html

======
itsnotvalid
Referring to the last remarks on this post, the author suggests users to
switch to blogger from wordpress because of this support.

I wonder though, as plugins (like
<http://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/mathjax-latex/>) exists for users to user
MathJax, not alone the same javascript used in the post could be injected to
wordpress.com, even without installing any plugins.

~~~
nbpoole
He suggests switching from Wordpress.COM, Wordpress's hosting service, which
presumably doesn't provide that plugin.

Edit: As jamesgeck0 points out, Wordpress.com does support LaTeX:
<http://en.support.wordpress.com/latex/>

~~~
jamesgeck0
Wordpress.com not only provides LaTeX support[1], but also renders LaTeX as an
image file so that it works for people not using Javascript.

1\. <http://en.support.wordpress.com/latex/>

~~~
mnnttl
But the Wordpress.com support of LaTeX is very limited. For one thing, it uses
a LaTeX to image converter and the images always pixelate when you zoom in.
Another advantage of using MathJax is that, right clicking any equation gives
the LaTeX source. And lack of good LaTeX support on Wordpress.com was just an
observation, I had no intention of comparing them!

